# Super Smash Bros. Brawl Mafia



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 15, 2010)

All PMs should be sent now- tell me if you didn't get one.

_The sun sets over the Smash Bros. world. The characters are all going home to sleep, but what they don't know is that some of them might not wake up tomorrow..._

48 hours for night actions.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 17, 2010)

_The brawlers woke up, ready for another day. They first didn't know what had happened, until they hear a low scream from one of them. They see the body of rock-ground lying face down on the ground, not moving. They saw some marks around his neck, like he had been strangled to death._

*rock_ground is dead. He was a brawler.*

24 hours for discussion.

(I know that it said 48 hours on the first post, but I made it that way because I was away yesterday and thought it was better to just give you more time. From now on, all the time between night and day will be 24 hours. Also, flavor text may or may not have something to do with the cause of the death.)


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

...Well then. One mafia kill, we can assume, and a smart Vigilante to not kill on the first action. But, the problem is, what do we do?

Oh, and WUE, you didn't kill rock_ground.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I can see, this was probably the mafia kill. This being the first day, we basically have two choises. We can abstain, which gives the mafia a free kill, or we can randylynch, which gives us a low chance of hitting a mafia.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

Welllllll...I think abstainment is the best option, personally, seeing that we still have several players and that we have no leads.


----------



## Mai (Oct 17, 2010)

Superbird said:


> No comment, res.
> 
> Personally, I just like lynching. Look at every other game I've been in--Almost always pro-lynch. But whatever. Do what you wish.
> 
> Finally, as Counter-lynching seems a distasteful idea to me, Should we go for Demonickittens again?





Superbird said:


> No, I'm you. But that's another story. Moon-Panther is innocent. And I think we should lynch, which leaves us with the following options:
> 
> Psymon
> Maniac Fame
> ...





Superbird said:


> Personally, I think Psymon is innocent. Mawile, could you check that tonight? If Littlestream and Maniac Fame don't defend themselves, I'm lynching one of them. So, come out!





Superbird said:


> Starting it off now. Who wants to follow?
> 
> *Maniac Fame*





Superbird said:


> *No comment, res.
> 
> Personally, I just like lynching. Look at every other game I've been in--Almost always pro-lynch. But whatever. Do what you wish.
> 
> Finally, as Counter-lynching seems a distasteful idea to me, Should we go for Demonickittens again?*


Now...



> Welllllll...I think abstainment is the best option, personally, seeing that we still have several players and that we have no leads.


I thought you were pro-lynch, Superbird?

*PRO-LYNCH. *



> --_"Almost always pro-lynch."_


_Almost_, huh?

I find that a little suspicious.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

You have nothing to gain from killing me--And I said "*ALMOST* always pro-lynching. " Right now, however, there are no leads, no suspicion, the chance of killing an innocent is high, and I'd rather not let our chances as innocents fall even lower. I'm ready to roleclaim if necessary.


----------



## Mai (Oct 17, 2010)

> You have nothing to gain from killing me--And I said "ALMOST always pro-lynching. " Right now, however, there are no leads, no suspicion, the chance of killing an innocent is high, and I'd rather not let our chances as innocents fall even lower. I'm ready to roleclaim if necessary.


Fine then. I was _just_ putting that out there. I knew it was really time to lynch, with only three or so posting.

People who have viewed but not posted:

Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Pim
Mawile
Manic Fame
Espeon
Flora 

Not that it's really suspicious with only us three posting, but still. A list.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanted to say something about abstaining, but I thought I'd end up in the same position you just put Superbird in about normally being pro-lynch >.>

There isn't really much to say, though, so I don't think you can really fault the people who've viewed and haven't posted right now.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

I've learned not to trust my instincts anymore in Mafia games. They are not good. I'm really pro-abstain ATM unless someone comes up with someone to lynch.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 18, 2010)

I also tend to be pro-lynch usually, but at this particular moment in this particular game there are 11 living players and only three of them (four, if the Assist Trophy chose mafia?) are mafia... I agree with Superbird, that's pretty overwhelming odds against the innocents if we try a randylynch. I still don't like abstaining (just gives the Mafia a free kill) but in this situation I really don't like the randylynch odds either, so I'll probably just follow along with the majority once the ball gets rolling toward one or the other.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 18, 2010)

I somewhat understand what dragonair was trying to say when it was accusing Superbird, but think that abstaining on the first day is a very viable option, which starts to make me a bit suspicious of _you_, dragonair. I do understand that the first day is probably one of the hardest, but I don't see much of a reason to jump on Superbird. However, the case may be that you're the investigator and have found Superbird to be guilty, and were trying to subtly try to get him lynched, in which case you could roleclaim if you wanted to get people to stop suspecting you.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 18, 2010)

werefish5 said:


> I somewhat understand what dragonair was trying to say when it was accusing Superbird, but think that abstaining on the first day is a very viable option, which starts to make me a bit suspicious of _you_, dragonair. I do understand that the first day is probably one of the hardest, but I don't see much of a reason to jump on Superbird. However, the case may be that you're the investigator and have found Superbird to be guilty, and were trying to subtly try to get him lynched, in which case you could roleclaim if you wanted to get people to stop suspecting you.


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt about that very very stupid suggestion for the investigator to roleclaim on day one, and I'll believe you're just a newbie to Mafia... but dragonair wasn't accusing Superbird because he wanted to abstain, it was because he was doing almost exactly the opposite of what he's done in most previous Mafia games.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

Like I said...The only thing you'll get from killing me is my inability to discuss. I'm perfectly ready to roleclaim if necessary to save my life.

*Abstain*


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2010)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> werefish5 said:
> 
> 
> > I somewhat understand what dragonair was trying to say when it was accusing Superbird, but think that abstaining on the first day is a very viable option, which starts to make me a bit suspicious of _you_, dragonair. I do understand that the first day is probably one of the hardest, but I don't see much of a reason to jump on Superbird. However, the case may be that you're the investigator and have found Superbird to be guilty, and were trying to subtly try to get him lynched, in which case you could roleclaim if you wanted to get people to stop suspecting you.
> ...


Yeah. What Jack said. He got pretty much exactly what I was thinking. If I was/am inspector,  I would probably try to do what werefish5 was suggesting I was doing, trying to subtly sway the votes, but really, admitting that I'm inspector on the first day would be a horrible idea.  

Also, Superbird, I'm  _perfectly_ ready to roleclaim as well if necessary. I wasn't ready to vote for you anyway. I just noticed that because I was looking at several mafia games at once.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

Different games require different strategies. Don't think too hard about it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 20, 2010)

The Brawlers discussed a lot, but could not decide whether to lynch or not. After a long while the sun went down, and they found it best just to get back to sleep.

*24 hours for night actions.*

(yeah, I know I should have let you discuss more, but hey, time's up)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 25, 2010)

The Brawlers woke up to another day. After what they woke up to yesterday, they started looking worried around them to see if more of them had been killed... After a while, they found a body lying on the gruond. It was Espeon, who now had a gaping hole in his chest. However, when they found out about what side he was on, they got relieved to get one of them away.

*Espeon is dead. He was Mafia.*

*24 hours for discussion.*
(And just a note: from now on, the time left will count. You have to get done with discussion/night actions in the time specified. Some of you have been late with sending in night actions, and I can't really wait for you- we have to finish this game.)


----------



## Eifie (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm...I guess it's most likely that rock-ground was Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2010)

So, we got a mafia out of the way! And he was inactive, so that _might_ mean the mafia is trying something, since Espeon is experienced and probably wouldn't do that normally...

BUT. This is probably a better idea. I think Espeon was alien. Not posting to draw suspicion, one kill the first day, so he got targeted again. Simple.

First, mafia/vig targets Espeon, and he gets healed, then vig/mafia kills rock_ground. Oh. But there is not vig, so maybe Assist Trophy as Hammer Bro? Is this coherent?


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 25, 2010)

It looks like the vigilante got lucky tonight. It seems like we don't have any more leads today, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2010)

> Hmm...I guess it's most likely that rock-ground was Mario or Luigi?


But... doesn't that happen the same night?



> It looks like the vigilante got lucky tonight. It seems like we don't have any more leads today, so I don't know what to do.


I don't think there is a vig.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, true. Then I guess either healer clash or the assist trophy choosing the randomizer...or some sort of trick by the Mafia...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm leaning toward something else, personally. Maybe today it was a lucky Hammer Bro, allied with the good guys, or maybe it was the Mafia accidentally killing the terrorist. Still no leads, though.

This is annoying.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 25, 2010)

...I forgot about the Hammer Bro too I need to read more carefully.

I think the assist trophy would be most likely to choose Hammer Bro, so it's likely we have two killing roles. In that case, last night we could've had a lucky healer.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 25, 2010)

Superbird said:


> I'm leaning toward something else, personally. Maybe today it was a lucky Hammer Bro, allied with the good guys, or maybe it was the Mafia accidentally killing the terrorist. Still no leads, though.
> 
> This is annoying.


I'm pretty sure the terrorist shows as innocent, though.


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2010)

Indeed it does. Which is why I direct you to the possibility that Espeon was alien. I don't think you noticed my post. I'd like to know why it's unlikely, if that's the reason you dismissed it without saying anything...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 25, 2010)

Huh ohhhhhhh. Oops. I wonder who Snake is.

And Dragonair; If I look at it that way...Maybe the Hammer Bro joined the Mafia, and then killed rock-ground, while the Mafia activated Espeon. Then, for last night, one of them hit Samus, or one of them forgot to send in their night action. Which leaves us with still no leads. Dragonair, I don't really see your point. Not that I'm suspicious, but what exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Huh ohhhhhhh. Oops. I wonder who Snake is.
> 
> And Dragonair; If I look at it that way...Maybe the Hammer Bro joined the Mafia, and then killed rock-ground, while the Mafia activated Espeon. Then, for last night, one of them hit Samus, or one of them forgot to send in their night action. Which leaves us with still no leads. Dragonair, I don't really see your point. Not that I'm suspicious, but what exactly are you trying to say?


_...That I think Espeon was alien?_

Plus, no one noticed my post, which I also stated that if Espeon wasn't alien and actually mafia Espeon probably wouldn't be inactive, as that had act had been *pounded into everyone's heads* as a suspicious and stupid tactic. So, maybe a newer player is the mafia don(assuming Espeon is mafia, though it still kind of works if he wasn't), and he told everyone else to lay low.

Which, by the way, Pim, I have never seen you play before.

So, maybe, Pim might be mafia. That's my theory, anyway. However, this is a silly idea that is probably incorrect. 

Just bringing up a topic, y'know, because _everyone else_ here thinks we have no leads.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think dragonair might have a point there, though I don't think that its safe to assume that just because a person hasn't been seen here before, it doesn't mean that they're entirely new to the game. I, for example, have played mafia with friends long before I joined the DFC forums, besides which they have yet to post anything, so it hardly seems fair to be trying to lynch them already.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 26, 2010)

I just realized...on the first night, the assist trophy only chooses his night action. (Unless this game is different...) Therefore, the first kill was done by the Mafia, and the alien couldn't have been activated that night, unless I'm missing something. So it's very unlikely that Espeon was the alien unless the assist trophy as Hammer Bro and the Mafia attacked him on the same night.


----------



## Pim (Oct 26, 2010)

Firstly, I'd like to apologise for my late arrival. I had a schooltrip to Rome until last saturday.

In reply to the "Pim might be mafia", /\ , but to clarify, I've played a couple and hosted one game on this forum before. This was before Butterfree shut the Mafia part down to work on the hack.

One of the few plausible scenarios in my eyes, which only Emerald brought up, is a healer clash on Espeon, combined with a failed mafia kill, either through bulletproof, the alien or lakitu (50%). Why I think this is plausible, is that Espeon is quite well known and I am stuck with the idea that healers often go for someone familiar.

The alternative is a village Hammer Bro.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually don't think it's likely that Espeon died of healer clash, though. He didn't post at all in this topic, did he? The healers would have been more likely, in my mind, to target people who talked a lot yesterday.

I'm more inclined to believe that we have a town-aligned assist trophy who chose Hammer Bro, and the attack by the Mafia last night either targeted Samus or the Alien or was prevented by a healer.

(If Samus was targeted and might like to come forward...that would help us figure out what happened last night and I can't see that really making you more of a target for the Mafia...just a suggestion, though.)


----------



## .... (Oct 26, 2010)

This is pretty risky, but may as well help us to win.

I'm Samus, and I was targeted, if that helps.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohoho, a Roleclaimer. Peach, heal Mawile tonight; Kirby, heal someone else. 

Dragonair, Then how would Rock-Ground have been killed on the first night? The Mafia may have done it, but then who would have activated Espeon? If no one, then on the second night, the vig and the Mafia would have had to both target Espeon, and if they both target Espeon, then how did Mawile get killed? 

I think Espeon was just a Mafia goon.


----------



## Mai (Oct 26, 2010)

Mawile said:


> This is pretty risky, but may as well help us to win.
> 
> I'm Samus, and I was targeted, if that helps.


What did you say _Mawile?_ I didn't quite hear you.



Mawile said:


> This is pretty risky, but may as well help us to win.
> 
> I'm Samus, and I was targeted, if that helps.


Oh really? That's surprising, because...

*I'M SAMUS.*

BTW, I wasn't ever targeted. So I have both lives left! :D

Which, was why I was so pushy. No need to be fearful of being killed if I have two lives!

Yeeps, Mawile. Looks like you got caught there. Now, I don't see why innocents should lie, so I'll vote *for you.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

...dot dot dot.

eh? Well then...Hey, if a healer heals Samus after one hit, does she get her power suit back?

And so we know now that between Mawile and Dragonair, one is Samus, and the /other is Mawile. Currently, I'm leaning toward *Mawile*.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

...It doesn't think I posted, apparently.


----------



## Mai (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, that's weird. It had said I was the last one to post. Oh well. I'm waiting for Mawile to try to defend herself, though I doubt it will be convincing.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 26, 2010)

Ooooh intrigue. Yeah, I haven't posted much lately because you guys have been saying pretty much everything before I get a chance to think it and there was nothing new for me to put in. But, uh... I'm inclined to believe dragonair right now but I'll wait til Mawile comes back and defends herself to vote.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't see why a Mafia would claim Samus. There wouldn't have been anything to gain from it. I think the only person who would claim Samus in this case would be an activated alien...so I'm disinclined to vote.


----------



## Mai (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, Emerald Espeon! I'm going to assume you had some good points in there! I can't see your post, and I tried looking both on the thread and on your list of posts. The blurb mentions that you think Mawile might be alien, and that seems possible! I considered it myself. With Mawile refusing to defend herself and the day phase ending, I'll *abstain* until I can actually read your post and see what Mawile says, if anything.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 27, 2010)

Changing vote to *Abstain*.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 27, 2010)

So while we still have time, I want to suggest that the Assist Trophy (who I'm fairly certain picked Hammer Bro) target Mawile tonight, and then we can get a better idea of what's going on. I mean, it seems obvious for them to target Mawile, but...I'm saying just in case.


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2010)

Emerald Espeon: I found your post now! And the blurb apparently _was_ the post! So... uh. Looks like we'll be abstaining today. Or sometthing, if anyone else has an idea.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 2, 2010)

The brawlers discussed again who they could lynch. Names were thrown back and forth, but at the end of the day they found it better to just abstain for today. 

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------

